# Sno-Way MegaBlade Series Plows



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Just in case some of you don't check out the Sno-Way forum, I thought I would start a thread here to introduce you to our new MegaBlade Series of plows.

The first 2 pix are of our Revolution Plow
The 3rd pic our V-Wing Plow
and the last our Contractor Plow

All are equipped with our patented hydraulic down pressure system as standard. They are all designed to accept optional wings, box ends, or curb guards.

All are operated by the control pictured as well.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i believe true love can be found...........toooo bad its in the form of a plow.....


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Don't forget the controller on the first run of plows will be a "wired controller". I will wait for a wireless one.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

hydro_37;559910 said:


> Don't forget the controller on the first run of plows will be a "wired controller". I will wait for a wireless one.


The control will be offered only as a wired version on the initial production run of plows. The macro functionallity of this control is really sweet. You can program the control to do specific functions and then save them under 1 of 3 settings.

Say as an example you are plowing a lot with the Revolution plow and every pass that you make will be in the angled position, the driver's side wing boxed in a straight position, the passenger side in a straight windrow position, and the down pressure active. You can push the macro button until the readout tells you to begin learning. Set the blade up how you need it and save under A, B, or C.

Now at the beginning of the next pass, push the button that you saved the data under and the blade will automatically set itself up to those positions for your next pass.

This same control will operate the MegaBlade V-Wing and Contractor Series.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Will the revolution be available with a universal skid steer quick hitch. That thing would be so bad ass on the front of any of my loaders.

Peterbilt


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Peterbilt;559979 said:


> Will the revolution be available with a universal skid steer quick hitch. That thing would be so bad ass on the front of any of my loaders.
> 
> Peterbilt


Nothing that I can report at this time. I will see if I can find out any additional information and if so post it here.

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks Tom,

These new plows look real good. Now if I could only get some good Sno Way customer support I might have to get one of these. 

So put in a good word for a skid loader mount. Ok

Peterbilt


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

I just went to the website to get more info, and these plows weren't on there:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Plowin in VT;559999 said:


> I just went to the website to get more info, and these plows weren't on there:crying::crying::crying:


There updating the website as we speak.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

so that first plow is like the 810 or xls right?

it looks allot tougher than the 810 and xls put together


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

mulcahy mowing;560037 said:


> so that first plow is like the 810 or xls right?
> 
> it looks allot tougher than the 810 and xls put together


The Revolution is a dual hinged hydraulic wing plow. The wings can be put anywhere from straight to a full 150 degree forward postion for transport site to site.

The plow is 9'10" in the straight position and with the add on wings can be made 11'4".

Slot and tab construction along with robotic welding make these plows extremely durable.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Here is a link that will allow you to see some videos of the MegaBlades in use.

This link will only be active for about a week and will cease working when our new website is launched.

http://www.sitepreview.us/snoway08/wwwfiles/index.cfm/act/megablade

Happy Viewing.


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

Tom,

How would the Revolution be on an '07 F250 Powerstroke? Would it be too much plow for it?

I currently have an 8' Fisher w/wings, and want (NEED!) something bigger.

Evan



toby4492;560040 said:


> The Revolution is a dual hinged hydraulic wing plow. The wings can be put anywhere from straight to a full 150 degree forward postion for transport site to site.
> 
> The plow is 9'10" in the straight position and with the add on wings can be made 11'4".
> 
> Slot and tab construction along with robotic welding make these plows extremely durable.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

MY FIX IS ON


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Plowin in VT;560051 said:


> Tom,
> 
> How would the Revolution be on an '07 F250 Powerstroke? Would it be too much plow for it?
> 
> ...


Evan,

One ton dually and up will be the recommended application for the Revolution.

Our Contractor or V-Wing would be 8'6" and have the ability to be made 10'. Both would be acceptable for the F250.

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

toby4492;560053 said:


> Evan,
> 
> One ton dually and up will be the recommended application for the Revolution.
> 
> ...


But it _would_ fit right? Even though you don't recommend it.


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

Aw shucks Tom, looks like I have 1 more reason to upgrade to a F550 dump 



toby4492;560053 said:


> Evan,
> 
> One ton dually and up will be the recommended application for the Revolution.
> 
> ...


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

very impressive i can't wait to see more of it on the new website


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

mulcahy mowing;560065 said:


> very impressive i can't wait to see more of it on the new website


Thanks for the compliments. Product will be arriving at retailers in September.


----------



## rbs299 (Feb 13, 2008)

That plow has to much going on! Its like a women.... haha Now when I saw it I did like it. If only it was more simple.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

rbs299;560095 said:


> That plow has to much going on! Its like a women.... haha Now when I saw it I did like it. If only it was more simple.


If you treat your lady right,she'll do anything for you! Same as the the plow I saw it at the unveiling at SIMA,looks like it will take about 15 minutes to learn how to best plow with it.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

The plows look awesome!!!! Def. makes snoway higher on my plow list now. I only have one issue with all the plow manufacturers in general: Why are they making these terriffic plows only for truck one ton and up, etc?? Are they forgeting about the little guy? Not everyone can afford a nice big one ton or more, but these nice plows could be very useful to us small guys. I would kill to be able to put a plow like that on my 2500, but it would kill the front. Maybe look into doing something similar a little lighter? I understand all the hydralics and what not are very weighty and built to last and withstand punishment, but I wont ever own one since I dont have a big enough truck. With the price of gas right now too, I really wouldnt want anything more than my 2500. Sorry for the rant, just had to get that off my chest, LOL Keep up the good work on the plwos Tom:waving:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;560155 said:


> The plows look awesome!!!! Def. makes snoway higher on my plow list now. I only have one issue with all the plow manufacturers in general: Why are they making these terriffic plows only for truck one ton and up, etc?? Are they forgeting about the little guy? Not everyone can afford a nice big one ton or more, but these nice plows could be very useful to us small guys. I would kill to be able to put a plow like that on my 2500, but it would kill the front. Maybe look into doing something similar a little lighter? I understand all the hydralics and what not are very weighty and built to last and withstand punishment, but I wont ever own one since I dont have a big enough truck. With the price of gas right now too, I really wouldnt want anything more than my 2500. Sorry for the rant, just had to get that off my chest, LOL Keep up the good work on the plwos Tom:waving:


Thanks for saying exactly what I was thinking. 

Awesome looking plows but I don't want to get a 4500 class truck to hang a plow on for the winter and let it become a lawn decoration for the rest of the year. A 3500srw would be more then plenty for my needs considering I'm currently using a 1500 with to big of a blade on it.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;560155 said:


> The plows look awesome!!!! Def. makes snoway higher on my plow list now. I only have one issue with all the plow manufacturers in general: Why are they making these terriffic plows only for truck one ton and up, etc?? Are they forgeting about the little guy? Not everyone can afford a nice big one ton or more, but these nice plows could be very useful to us small guys. I would kill to be able to put a plow like that on my 2500, but it would kill the front. Maybe look into doing something similar a little lighter? I understand all the hydralics and what not are very weighty and built to last and withstand punishment, but I wont ever own one since I dont have a big enough truck. With the price of gas right now too, I really wouldnt want anything more than my 2500. Sorry for the rant, just had to get that off my chest, LOL Keep up the good work on the plwos Tom:waving:





Mark13;560160 said:


> Thanks for saying exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> Awesome looking plows but I don't want to get a 4500 class truck to hang a plow on for the winter and let it become a lawn decoration for the rest of the year. A 3500srw would be more then plenty for my needs considering I'm currently using a 1500 with to big of a blade on it.


Looks like my thinking was correct Toby... as here it is already.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

B&B;560167 said:


> Looks like my thinking was correct Toby... as here it is already.


your right on....needs to much truck behind it i have a 350 but it still wont cut it...350 is as big as i will go.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

B&B;560167 said:


> Looks like my thinking was correct Toby... as here it is already.


The Revolution has created alot of interest so far and there have been some inquiries as to 3/4 ton applications. As I have mentioned, from what I know at this point it will be recommended for 1 ton dually and up applications. It was not our intention to make this a one size fits all plow. It is an awesome piece of equipment but will require the proper truck application to move the massive amounts of snow that this blade can handle.

The V-Wing and Contractor plows are constructed the very same way and will fit 3/4 ton applications. Both start out at 8'6" and can be made 10' with the optional wings. Both are awesome at moving large amounts of snow. Hydraulic down pressure is standard on these models as well.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I don't see why you guys are complaining. Do you already own plows? Are they expensive? Do you only get to use them when it snows? If so what do you do with them the rest of the year? Expensive lawn orniments.. 

Quit whining about it. Chances are you aren't going to get one anyway. And if its price that holds you back. Charge more, Bid more accounts, 

I for one would love to have 2 of these new plows. Not for trucks, but for my loaders. The only thing that realy keeps me from ordering them isw the lack of Sno Way support in my area. If I had a dealer with in a 30 minute drive (In a snow storm) I would be all over one. But my closest dealer is aout an hour away, and I have never dealt with them yet.

So Toby, if you ever find out about the possibilty of getting universal mounts, I have cash in hand. 

Plus they will look great sitting on my storage shelf.

Peterbilt


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Peterbilt;560192 said:


> I don't see why you guys are complaining. Do you already own plows? Are they expensive? Do you only get to use them when it snows? If so what do you do with them the rest of the year? Expensive lawn orniments..
> 
> Quit whining about it. Chances are you aren't going to get one anyway. And if its price that holds you back. Charge more, Bid more accounts,
> 
> ...


If you want one that bad and have cash in hand, I wouldn't let the mount detour you. You can easily make a mount for your loader. JMO


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

umm, as fare as i know, my 2500 , has the same "front end" as a 3500, western said i couldnt put a 8'5 pro on it, ---guess what , has been fine for 5 yrs, this was the first time this year with 100k on it, that i had to put a drivers side tierod end...big deal

umm im pretty sure, if you want one of those plows bad enough, you can put it on ur truck, and it will be just fine...put ballast in the back....

The point of having a "1 ton " dually , is to have weight in the back of the truck , not the front....

He also might be "limited" with what he "says" for liablity reasons, just as western didnt recommend my plow for my truck


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i really like the progaramable control... I thing a few guys were talking about that problem with the Wideout....control, isnt operator friendly

and I have a question, could you use one of the programed buttons to take the plow from the down/and angled, /angled wing out, = then push the button and it would raise , center(straight) and wing straight so it didnt hit the curb


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Peterbilt;560192 said:


> I don't see why you guys are complaining. Do you already own plows? Are they expensive? Do you only get to use them when it snows? If so what do you do with them the rest of the year? Expensive lawn orniments..
> 
> Quit whining about it.


I have a plow and your right,it sits whenever it's not snowing. Seeing as how I currently have a beefed up half ton which works but a true 3/4 would be even better. I would have to do a major upgrade in a truck just so I can safely hang one of those plows. So aside from the cost of a truck (1 ton and larger) which for me its sole purpose would be to plow I would also have to fork over even more money to get one of those blades. For daily driving I certainly don't need a 4500 class truck, heck a geo would be fine 90% of the time. If I had a 3500, 4500, etc I wouldn't be saying anything since I have a truck to put the plow on.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

elite1msmith;560256 said:


> i really like the progaramable control... I thing a few guys were talking about that problem with the Wideout....control, isnt operator friendly
> 
> and I have a question, could you use one of the programed buttons to take the plow from the down/and angled, /angled wing out, = then push the button and it would raise , center(straight) and wing straight so it didnt hit the curb


The control has 3 programmable macros A, B, C. So in the example you present, you would have the initial functions (down/and angled, /angled wing out) saved under the A button. You would then save (raise, straighten, wing retract) under the B button.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Just he remote funtions alone are REAAALLLLYYYY making me want to buy this plow. Im not going to get rid of my perfectly working boss just yet but im really wanting this new plow!


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Any idea about a Joy stick option, im not much for a hand held control, i already a cell phone and & 2 way radios to deal with...things that are bolted are less likly to get lost....or dmamged

And if you could make a realy sweet one...include like a trigger for my salt spreader and a thumb control to shift into revese....i wanta feel like im flying the space shuttle :salute:


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

The center of the control is a joystick. It will control raise, lower, left, and right angle functions.

The additional buttons will activate the down pressure system or control wing functions on the V-Wing or Revolution models.

There are other buttons on the control that are not active at this time as we are already planning for other funcionallity of this control down the road.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

But what ur saying is, i cant shift into revese by pushing a button..... darn!

but it is a cool control


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

That's pretty cool! Any pictures of the back of the blade and hydraulic system on it? 

-mike-


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

mcwlandscaping;560529 said:


> That's pretty cool! Any pictures of the back of the blade and hydraulic system on it?
> 
> -mike-


Thanks Mike. I will be getting more pix next week when I pick up the demo truck and take it out to New England.

This is the only pic I have of the hydraulic block on the Revolution model.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

just diffrent versions of western and fishers


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

PLOWMAN45;560550 said:


> just diffrent versions of western and fishers


Really? Did you seriously even look at the pictures?

Western & Fisher's expandables are a slide box design copied off the original, Blizzard. Snow-way avoided patent infringement on the slidebox design by using v-plow style hinges on the ends of the blade. This is a neat set up as you can carry more snow by popping the wings on and pitching the ends 90 degrees for a true box plow design. The down-pressure and programmable control are so far out of DD's league it's laughable!

Try again Bro, there's nothing about this plow that is similar in any way to any Western or Fisher...


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

well im in the market for a few plows this yr...keep it in mind

the only thing the western has you beat on, with the "slide box design" you can plow in a retacted mood...8 feet , say between parked cars, cleaning spots, deep wet snow that i u need to take it easy on ur truck and transmission.... we have a few with wings...and if its gonna be a big snow..once it starts getting ahead of us, we remove the wings, for less stress on the truck...but im the lazy...i would rather push a button


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

elite1msmith;560604 said:


> well im in the market for a few plows this yr...keep it in mind
> 
> the only thing the western has you beat on, with the "slide box design" you can plow in a retacted mood...8 feet , say between parked cars, cleaning spots, deep wet snow that i u need to take it easy on ur truck and transmission.... we have a few with wings...and if its gonna be a big snow..once it starts getting ahead of us, we remove the wings, for less stress on the truck...but im the lazy...i would rather push a button


You can plow between cars with the wings folded. Also if you hit a curb your wing will compress back and so will your angle cylinder, this should avoid breaking things. It's a big blade and I wouldn't want just any idiot driving it. I totally agree with you about plowing in deep wet snow, the smaller blade would be alot easier on the truck.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i will take a western or fisher any day fisher is so heavy i dont need and added down pressure option


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

PLOWMAN45;560612 said:


> i will take a western or fisher any day fisher is so heavy i dont need and added down pressure option


So what's your point? If you havn't tried something new, how can you comment? Try to keep an open mind, just because you've used one brand for 20 years, that doesn't mean it's the best. JMO


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

JD's becoming the unofficial spokesman of snoway. whats up dave? trying to milk a free plow out of tom


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

PLOWMAN45;560612 said:


> i will take a western or fisher any day fisher is so heavy i dont need and added down pressure option


Then quit *****ing and go buy whatever brand you prefer. Alot of us love the new Sno-Way and are not on the other brands forums bashing them.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

PLOWMAN45;560612 said:


> i will take a western or fisher any day fisher is so heavy i dont need and added down pressure option


A Fisher or Western what? Are you referring to an XLS or Wideout? So you wouldn't want a plow thats 20-65 lbs HEAVIER than either of the DD twins...with 400 lbs of additional DP that isn't an option, its standard equipped?

Ever run a DP equipped plow? Or even one with the ability to lock it in the down position for that matter, without even using the extra DP capability?...Which you can't do with any of the DD stuff.

Tough to see the light with your head in the sand.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

06HD BOSS;560615 said:


> JD's becoming the unofficial spokesman of snoway. whats up dave? trying to milk a free plow out of tom


LOL. If that's what it takes. This site opened my eyes to alot of different views on equipment and snow practices.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

PLOWMAN45;560612 said:


> i will take a western or fisher any day fisher is so heavy i dont need and added down pressure option


I don't need, heated wipers and windshield, satellite radio, auto trans, throttlebody spacer, wireless controls, heated mirrors, back up sensor, aux reverse lights, elec. windows/locks or a lot of the other "extras" i carry around, but give them up? not in this man's life time, i won't go back to the "horse drawn" plows neither


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Looks to be an awesome rig!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i like sat radio power windows locks and ac ussmileyflag


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

PLOWMAN45;560646 said:


> i like sat radio power windows locks and ac ussmileyflag


Then you'd probably get quickly accustom to the conveniences of a modern snow plow as well.

Car dealers used to say the same thing to customers when power steering and brakes became common place.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i still need to see one to make my mind up


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;560656 said:


> i still need to see one to make my mind up


i dont think it'll fit on your little white car in your sig


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;560656 said:


> i still need to see one to make my mind up


Make the drive next week and I would be glad to show it to ya.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

06HD BOSS;560657 said:


> i dont think it'll fit on your little white car in your sig


Or your litttle blue truck. LOL


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

hey im drunk..and some of ur guys can be mean..just kidding...its a good idea....not one im sold on yet, against the wideout, but still good...let me know about that revese buttion and ill be in


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Here is a link that will take you to a downloadable brochure on the MegaBlade Series plows.

http://www.sitepreview.us/snoway08/wwwfiles/pdfs/Sno-Way_MegaBlade_Brochure.pdf


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

that controller has a job clock on it?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

elite1msmith;561012 said:


> that controller has a job clock on it?


The thumb controlled joystick is a "joy" to use and yes it has a job clock, and the time and date, and three teachable macros, and some other controls for future use. Look at the pictures, it's a fun game figuring out what they'll eventually do


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

elite1msmith;561012 said:


> that controller has a job clock on it?


Yes the job clock is built into the control and will log time on jobsites should you choose to use this feature.

Also because there is continuous communication between the transmitter and receiver, this control will also perform plow diagnostics. It has the ability to relay information through the readout screen when you have a bad solenoid, problem with the electrical system, or problem with a motor. This function can come in handy for anyone that is out at 3 AM and is experiencing any issues with the plow.

We are in the process of expanding it's diagnostic capabilities at this time.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

this thing gets better everyday


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

sounds crazy cool...

it doesnt shift into reverse yet....how about make all the traffic lights green?


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

toby4492;561061 said:


> Yes the job clock is built into the control and will log time on jobsites should you choose to use this feature.
> 
> Also because there is continuous communication between the transmitter and receiver, this control will also perform plow diagnostics. It has the ability to relay information through the readout screen when you have a bad solenoid, problem with the electrical system, or problem with a motor. This function can come in handy for anyone that is out at 3 AM and is experiencing any issues with the plow.
> 
> We are in the process of expanding it's diagnostic capabilities at this time.


that sounds awesome, but how durable are these controllers going to be? if it works good that will be a littler step closer from me getting a new plow.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I like them all. I have ran a snow with the DP and loved it, but i never liked the durability of the older models in my opinion. With there new plows it seems like they addresses these issues and are putting out a more durable, efficient plow. Looks great. Cant wait to see what guys have to say about it once the season gets started.:salute:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

LawnProLandCare;561209 said:


> that sounds awesome, but how durable are these controllers going to be? if it works good that will be a littler step closer from me getting a new plow.


Snoway has run a wireless for years, very dependable.

I had a customer drop one in a cup of coffee. We rinsed it with clean water out of the cooler, gave it a blow dry, installed fresh batteries and he went back to work.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

basher;561358 said:


> I had a customer drop one in a cup of coffee. We rinsed it with clean water out of the cooler, gave it a blow dry, installed fresh batteries and he went back to work.


Espresso via power angle... 

Doesn't the new controller have a creamer button as well? If not it looks like thats the only thing they missed.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

I thought it was time to bump this thread since alot of members are coming back on line and may not have seen our new plows yet.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

love at first sight


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a beast....i want one!:redbounce


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Be in stock middle of September, reserve your's now, they're going fast!!!!!payup


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

toby4492;569092 said:


> I thought it was time to bump this thread since alot of members are coming back on line and may not have seen our new plows yet.


You mean you didn't drive the demo truck to all 28,054 PS members (including all 21,000 spammers/past members) place of esablishment and show them the plows personally?

Slacker.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

B&B;569105 said:


> You mean you didn't drive the demo truck to all 28,054 PS members (including all 21,000 spammers/past members) place of esablishment and show them the plows personally?
> 
> Slacker.


LMAO


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

SnoWay went and built a Blizzard. Cool....


...I think.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

ProSeasons;569150 said:


> SnoWay went and built a Blizzard. Cool....
> 
> ...I think.


Take a little closer look. The Revolution plow is nothing like the Blizzard. No slide boxes here. The plow can be configured from a straight position, scoop, boxed, to 150* forward for transport. Hydraulic wings are independently controlled so it can be set up to any configuration that you need.

The control has three programmable macros so you can teach the plow how to be set up for any plowing job that you might have. It also has a job timer and will do some diagnostics on the plow as well.

Hydraulic Down Pressure has been increased and is standard on all MegaBlade models. Optional pin on wings, box ends, and curb guards are available as well to allow for even more productivity.

Product brochure is available via download on our website, http://www.snoway.com , or send me a PM with your mailing address and I would be glad to send one out.


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

ProSeasons;569150 said:


> SnoWay went and built a Blizzard. Cool....
> 
> ...I think.


it looks nothing like a blizzard


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

i think it all sounds good !


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

toby4492;569239 said:


> Take a little closer look. The Revolution plow is nothing like the Blizzard. No slide boxes here. The plow can be configured from a straight position, scoop, boxed, to 150* forward for transport. Hydraulic wings are independently controlled so it can be set up to any configuration that you need.
> 
> The control has three programmable macros so you can teach the plow how to be set up for any plowing job that you might have. It also has a job timer and will do some diagnostics on the plow as well.
> 
> ...


Oh snapppppppppppp....toby is nasty with the backhand!:waving:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

ProSeasons;569150 said:


> SnoWay went and built a Blizzard. Cool....
> 
> ...I think.


Na, Snoway went and _improved_ the adjustable push box style plow. if you look it's just the next generation of the adjustable push box they use to call a Vee. Now they have a true Vee and the REVOLUTION.

Order your's now!!! they are going fast and they haven't been delivered yet.


----------



## TurfKing360 (Aug 11, 2008)

Impressive, but looks heavy and the mount looks kinda weak and just thrown together. also i don't like the exposed hydraulics and electrical. or is that just for display?


----------



## TurfKing360 (Aug 11, 2008)

just checked the website I can't really tell if te hydraulics and electrical are exposed or not


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Help toby, i cant hold off these haters for to long.......


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

TurfKing360;569436 said:


> just checked the website I can't really tell if te hydraulics and electrical are exposed or not


The hydraulics were exposed for display at the show. There will be a pump cover on all units.

As far as the mount, it is not pictured anywhere in this thread so I am curious as to your comment in the previous post.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

tls22;569438 said:


> Help toby, i cant hold off these haters for to long.......


Go get'em cowboy. LMAO


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's a pic showing the newly redesigned pump cover:

Believe its to be supplied by the Hefty or Glad corporation.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

B&B;569446 said:


> Here's a pic showing the newly redesigned pump cover:
> 
> Believe its to be supplied by the Hefty or Glad corporation.


LOL

That is Basher's handy work. I thank him for it as it has kept everything nice and dry over the last 6 weeks while we are waiting for the pump covers to come in.


----------



## TurfKing360 (Aug 11, 2008)

Love the "new" pump cover. I thought they were exposed for display. In regaurds to the flimsy looking mount I was refering to the mount for the lights, looks like it could be snap off real easily. Oh and I don't snow way plows, with every new product their will critics and critics can be changed.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

TurfKing360;569845 said:


> In regaurds to the flimsy looking mount I was refering to the mount for the lights, looks like it could be snap off real easily. .


I think it's butt ugly, but it's strong as he!!.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

nobody has said anything about cost yet, wonder why 

HEY MARK: if youre worried about the purchase costs of a truck to put the thing on................the truck may be the cheap part about this setup? lol

i know that toby can only give us MSRP on the thing but if anyone has "real-world" prices i would love to know them.

PJ


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

powerjoke;570151 said:


> nobody has said anything about cost yet, wonder why
> i know that toby can only give us MSRP on the thing but if anyone has "real-world" prices i would love to know them.
> 
> PJ


I'm hearing "price competitive".


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i'm sure they will be verry competative, it seems that all the plows are pretty much in-line, but a bit higher for these SW would not surprise me because they are so much more advanced 

pj


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

powerjoke;570151 said:


> i know that toby can only give us MSRP on the thing but if anyone has "real-world" prices i would love to know them.
> 
> PJ


We no longer publish a MSRP PJ, haven't in about 3-4 years. I don't have an exact date for you................................or I would tell you that..................................., really I would LOL.

Real world prices can be had on all the new MegaBlade models from retailers of our products. Send Kevin Kendrick a PM for some pricing information. He works @ my Distributor in Kansas City. :waving:


----------



## SGC08 (Aug 24, 2008)

My first post - I've been lurking around here for two years now, reaping the benefits of all the invaluable information and I thought I would finally register. I'm sure the price varies by market but in the Eastern PA area, the price for the Revolution seems to be around $7000, $6500 for the V and $5500 for the straight blade. Just FYI.

Now if I could only find a dealer closer than an hour and a half from me, I would be all over one of those Revolutions.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

SGC08;573199 said:


> My first post - I've been lurking around here for two years now, reaping the benefits of all the invaluable information and I thought I would finally register. I'm sure the price varies by market but in the Eastern PA area, the price for the Revolution seems to be around $7000, $6500 for the V and $5500 for the straight blade. Just FYI.
> 
> Now if I could only find a dealer closer than an hour and a half from me, I would be all over one of those Revolutions.


Are those installed prices?


----------



## SGC08 (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah, $300 less if it was picked up. Another $500 - $1000 for accessories if you want 'em (wings, hoders for wings, etc.)


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

SGC08;573261 said:


> Yeah, $300 less if it was picked up. Another $500 - $1000 for accessories if you want 'em (wings, hoders for wings, etc.)


Generally your prices are alot lower in the US, I got quoted $6300 from a dealer here for a Mega V, not installed + accessorries.


----------



## SGC08 (Aug 24, 2008)

Well, guess I'll have to call around some more. Unfortunately, most of the dealers we called last week didn't even know what we were talking about.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

SGC08;573398 said:


> Well, guess I'll have to call around some more. Unfortunately, most of the dealers we called last week didn't even know what we were talking about.


Give us a call, we still have a couple available from my preseason. 888 448 2464

We're in SE PA


----------



## SGC08 (Aug 24, 2008)

Great Prices Basher! How long are they good for, until you sell through the preseasons?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

SGC08;573413 said:


> Great Prices Basher! How long are they good for, until you sell through the preseasons?


October 1 2008 or until the preseason orders are gone whichever comes first.

Parts prices are already up, had to do it too much inventory at the new prices.

Snoway sent the price increases for the Mega series middle of the month but I'm going to hold the line as long as I can. Get them before they're gone.

Remember one of them's for me, Kim payup LOL sold all the vees out from under me last year, inculding my used one!!!!!!!! Not going to let her get away with it this year.


----------



## SGC08 (Aug 24, 2008)

So Basher, if I was to come down there and buy one of those bad boys, how long could you hold onto it after you get it (SEPT 15, I think?) before I pick it up? I'm sure you're not in the business of storing stuff you already sold but I might not be able to get it right away.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

E-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Bumping it up for those they still may not have seen our new MegaBlade products.

Plows are selling fast at most retailers and they haven't even received their stock orders yet.

Get yours before they are gone for this season.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

toby4492;574956 said:


> Get yours before they are gone for this season.


there selling that fast .......shiznay on da biznay tom


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

iceyman;574995 said:


> there selling that fast .......shiznay on da biznay tom


I've never heard a salemen say that before.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

I shot a couple of videos over the weekend of the Revolution, V-Wing, and the mounting system on the Megablade series. Here they are


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

iceyman;574995 said:


> there selling that fast .......shiznay on da biznay tom


They're going like hot cakes. my pre-season order is about gone. one unit left (for ME?)

What do you think, sell the last revo and push a Vee or get greedy with the revo?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

basher;582234 said:


> They're going like hot cakes. my pre-season order is about gone. one unit left (for ME?)
> 
> What do you think, sell the last revo and push a Vee or get greedy with the revo?


Both!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

B&B;582241 said:


> Both!


Yeah but you're a glutten always want your cake and Edith too


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

hey you snow way guys, i have a few requests.....

some pics and info wanted. 

the different wings, and cutting edges? y is one red? i noticed also the Vee, had a one peace edge on the left(pessenger) side, and a 2 peace on the right?

i think most of the noise on those plows is from the wings, not the blade itself?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

elite1msmith;583020 said:


> the different wings, and cutting edges? y is one red?
> 
> The red is poly, an option as a wear edge
> 
> ...


If you're referring to the rattling yes, All you hear in the main plow is mostly hydraulic noise.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

needs some poly spacers... high tech blade sounds like crap...lol

so what is the difference on the cutting edge for the Vee? is one side poly? and the center steel?

if you watch the video close, u can see the difference between when DP on/off looks like my daniels rear plow, (which has DP) and can scrape the crap out of stuff, and thats even with the cutting edge at a 90 degree


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

elite1msmith;583057 said:


> so what is the difference on the cutting edge for the Vee? is one side poly? and the center steel?
> 
> The cutting edge is all steel. The wing accessories have different types of edges. The wings are poly with steel inserts, and the box ends are steel edges.
> 
> if you watch the video close, u can see the difference between when DP on/off looks like my daniels rear plow, (which has DP) and can scrape the crap out of stuff, and thats even with the cutting edge at a 90 degree


Down pressure is a fantastic tool for back dragging or scraping up the hard pack.


----------

